# This is the coolest feature of the new site



## Tranechaser (Jun 12, 2015)

You now have this awesome emoticon at your disposal:
🖕 🖕 🖕 🖕 🖕 🖕 🖕 🖕


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

... dayum ...


----------



## andre251 (Jan 6, 2009)

I think that cool new feature might eventually get people in trouble. 🙃


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

Tranechaser said:


> You now have this awesome emoticon at your disposal:
> ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


The "like"? doesn't match. I can't find this emoticon in FAQ. is this F# ?


----------



## Bkenes (Dec 3, 2011)

🎷


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Tranechaser said:


> You now have this awesome emoticon at your disposal:


However please note that if this is ever used as a direct response to another member it would be treated as if the literal meaning had been expressed in text.

I do get the irony though.



andre251 said:


> I think that cool new feature might eventually get people in trouble. 🙃


Indeed.

But before anyone asks me/us why it's even there if it shouldn't be used (against people) then you are asking the wrong person as I have no control over the site features. You'd need to ask @VSadmin


----------



## Tranechaser (Jun 12, 2015)

PigSquealer said:


> The "like"? doesn't match. I can't find this emoticon in FAQ. is this F# ?


Exactly, it's the F# fingering chart!


----------



## SoulMate (Feb 3, 2003)

🤟 for altissimo charts!


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

SoulMate said:


> 🤟 for altissimo charts!


For me, altissimo is more like🤞


----------



## SoulMate (Feb 3, 2003)

lesacks said:


> For me, altissimo is more like🤞


Isn't that for alternate fingerings?


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

SoulMate said:


> Isn't that for alternate fingerings?


No on purpose 😬


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

Tranechaser said:


> You now have this awesome emoticon at your disposal:
> 🖕 🖕 🖕 🖕 🖕 🖕 🖕 🖕


Try 🖕🖕🖕 😛
Also useful for quoting facts about covid, should the need arises


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

Wait ... You guys have so many hands.


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

Jazz hands .. 👐


----------



## Saxophone Strange (Jun 19, 2009)

Wait... you can use that emoji but not say Dick Stabile


----------



## mmichel (Oct 1, 2006)

Saxophone Strange said:


> Wait... you can use that emoji but not say *Dick Stabile*


Um, you just did say it.


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

Dick
Dick
Dick
Stabile

Seems like that got fixed a few days ago, amid great celebration.


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

Pete Thomas said:


> However please note that if this is ever used as a direct response to another member it would be treated as if the literal meaning had been expressed in text.
> 
> I do get the irony though.
> 
> ...


So VS allows it and you required to babysit it's proper or improper use. You have no control over the features of the site. How nice VS doesn't honor the rules. ?


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

PigSquealer said:


> So VS allows it and you required to babysit it's proper or improper use. You have no control over the features of the site. How nice VS doesn't honor the rules.


The feature of having emojis does not allow anyone (the site owners or staff) to pick and choose. You either have the standard emoji library or not. VS chose to have the standard emoji library - consistent with all their sites...(again)

Personally I don't find any use for them, but they have become ubiquitous (is that the right word?) and are everywhere. On all moderdern computers etc... even your granny's iPad has the finger icon. You just have to hope she doesn't use it on you.

Anyway they are now there instead of the huge raft of custom image smilies we used to have. And that's that. It is what it is. Take it or leave it.


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

I miss the old ones. The resurgents of hieroglyphics as communication was by youth Texting. A way to beat the cost of data on the phone bill. Well said. It is what it is. 🤪


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

Somebody always wants the old ones back.


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

Change is hard for old folks. The world just keep on spinnin' around.


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

Change is a necessary part of life. Adapt or perish.


----------



## Arundo Donax (Oct 25, 2007)

That's true in regard to the environment (natural or sociopolitical); less serious in regard to forum software.


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

It is the forum denizens to whom the reference was made, not the software.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Pete Thomas said:


> The feature of having emojis does not allow anyone (the site owners or staff) to pick and choose. You either have the standard emoji library or not. VS chose to have the standard emoji library - consistent with all their sites...(again)
> 
> Personally I don't find any use for them, but they have become ubiquitous (is that the right word?) and are everywhere. On all moderdern computers etc... even your granny's iPad has the finger icon. You just have to hope she doesn't use it on you.
> 
> Anyway they are now there instead of the huge raft of custom image smilies we used to have. And that's that. It is what it is. Take it or leave it.


I'm a Granny, don't have an iPad, but do have an android 'smartphone'. (LG stylus 5)
It does NOT have 'the finger' icon/emoji.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

bandmommy said:


> I'm a Granny, don't have an iPad, but do have an android 'smartphone'. (LG stylus 5)
> It does NOT have 'the finger' icon/emoji.


Thanks, good to know.


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

Sad. Now I want to use the silly thing.


----------

